# Working from home in Spain



## symes27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Good morning all

I've just joined this site. My partner and I are moving to Spain in September. I'm currently working as a legal secretary in the UK but want to work from home when we move to Spain (although obviously not as a secretary as I don't speak Spanish at the moment). I'm finding it a little difficult to find any type of work where it will allow me to work from home. Suggestions, recommendations etc would be very much appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

With 20% unemployment in Spain, compared to 5% in the UK, ANY employment can be hard to find. A decent job working from home, without any Spanish, is likely to be either 'under the radar' or poorly paid or both, unfortunately.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Why not look for a job working from home while in the UK? And then continue doing it in Spain?


----------



## symes27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## symes27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

A friend of mine in the UK works from home doing secretarial work for a number of local businesses. They ring her or email her with work, when she's finished she emails it back. I've seen quite a few people advertise this kind of service, virtual PAs, including answering the phone and arranging diaries. VOIP and a decent broadband makes it easier nowadays.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

symes27 said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I've just joined this site. My partner and I are moving to Spain in September. I'm currently working as a legal secretary in the UK but want to work from home when we move to Spain (although obviously not as a secretary as I don't speak Spanish at the moment). I'm finding it a little difficult to find any type of work where it will allow me to work from home. Suggestions, recommendations etc would be very much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


There are loads of freelancing websites looking to connect workers and employers from around the world. I have had good luck with freelancer.com in the past.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## symes27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you. That's what I was hoping to do but they are want UK based people unfortunately.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Symes, there were other people on the forum who posted earlier and who are planning to do UK work as virtual personal assistants (PAs), like Helenameva says, while living in Spain. So I wouldn't say ALL companies want someone who is UK based. It's a matter of finding those who are okay with you living in Spain.

I don't know what the work force is in the UK for legal transcription, but this is popular in Canada and can be done at home. Have you looked into that?

Another field you could train for is medical transcription in English. That's what I did home-based for the last 20 years of my work in Canada, and was planning to do here in Spain for English-speaking countries. Many companies will do that and it doesn't matter where you live. The money isn't great, but it's enough to live on.


----------



## symes27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you very much - that's extremely helpful!


----------



## symes27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you. I've checked it out and it will really help! Much appreciated.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

You're welcome.  Good luck!


----------



## Irina Akelyeva (Apr 9, 2016)

I am a digital marketer and mostly work with social media strategies, I have clients from different countries but working online, i.e. working from home


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

************* said:


> Hi! Why don't you try learning the language? That will help you a lot!


But most people will take at least a couple of years to be good enough to actually work in Spanish, and some just never make it!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

******** said:


> Well in my experience all depend on the student. I teach Spanish and some of my students after months they live now in Spain and they feel confident to speak and of course the continue improving every day!!!!
> You never stop learning a language.


Yep, I know, I'm a language teacher, and Spanish is my second language


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> Another field you could train for is medical transcription in English. That's what I did home-based for the last 20 years of my work in Canada, and was planning to do here in Spain for English-speaking countries. Many companies will do that and it doesn't matter where you live. The money isn't great, but it's enough to live on.


You know as well as I do that to do any form of medical transcription, one needs a sound knowledge of medical terminology and usages. It's not something that any Joe Soap can do.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> You know as well as I do that to do any form of medical transcription, one needs a sound knowledge of medical terminology and usages. It's not something that any Joe Soap can do.


Yes, that's why I said training is needed. I don't know what the courses are in the UK, but here's one from my neck of the woods, which can give you a feeling for what this field is about. You can click on the course titles to get links to course description.

https://coned.georgebrown.ca/course...transcription-certificate-distance-education/


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> Yes, that's why I said training is needed. I don't know what the courses are in the UK, but here's one from my neck of the woods, which can give you a feeling for what this field is about. You can click on the course titles to get links to course description.
> 
> https://coned.georgebrown.ca/course...transcription-certificate-distance-education/


We tend to stick just with what we know - Ophthalmology, unless we are translating for the local hospitals and rewriting their patient information leaflets


----------



## alphadude (Apr 15, 2016)

Working from home is a great endeavor. I have been working from home in the last 4 years; and i love it. 

However; you need to balance it out with traveling.


----------

